# Anyone had this ?



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Just some feedback please, if u can!

I am to start taking Oestrogen tablets day 10-15 this month ( along with Clomid, which I have just finished taking - 4th round ) but cannot remember what the nurse said this was meant to help. I think it was something to do with improving my CM although this looked fine after our Post Coital Test. I am also to have scan day 10-12 with ? HCG injection to time egg release. Cannot do that bit this month as going to be in Paris next week ( my most fertile time arghhh!!! ) so will be starting that bit next month.

Has anyone else been givin this tx? 

Thanks, Mads xx


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Mads
I have the HCG injection (in my bum) on CD 12 or thereabouts after a follicle scan. I don't take the oestrogen though ...
Emma


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I used to have the hcg jab on cd10/11 during my first three months on clomid - as long as they were satisfied I had some nice juicy follies during my tracking scans...not everyone is given this option - it just helps give everything an extra 'boost' and I was told it 'guaranteed' ovulation - but having read some other stories from girls who had the jab and didn't ovulate I'm not so sure about that (but that's not surprising - I'm sure my first consultant told me stuff to just 'get me out the door'!)

But I've never had the oestrogen tabs - have you asked on the 'ask a nurse' thread?

S
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,

Funny enough i was reading about Oestrogen tabs helping CM. I couldnt take it though cos thats what feeds endo! as you know i have a PCT next month. Also, read something about cough medicine helping thin it down if its too thick?! odd eh??

Have fun xxx  
Take care,  Jo xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks 4 your replies!

Emma - they never mentioned jab in the bum ouch!    

I will ask on the 'ask a nurse' thread b3ndy thanks!

Jo - Best of luck 4 PCT next month - apparently ours was -ve cause could only see 1   but he/she wasn't moving arghh!! This seems so weird considering DH sperm count is 29million! with 10% morphology and 40% motility! Though this sample came back after he cut down on alcohol, caffeine and began eating nuts!! They keep saying they know couples eho have had a -ve PCT test but have gone on to conceive! Keep me up-dated with how things are going,

Love Mads xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks,

From all i've read the PCT is not a particularly accurate test anyhow, so i'm not too bothered by it. Just that Natalia wanted me to have it done. Think the timing is crucial?!  
Jo xx


----------

